# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Que   fungicidas  preventivos  trabajan  en el suelo para  el tratamiento de semilla?

## eduardo112

Mi pregunta es la del tema  , que  preventivos trabajan para  el tratamiento de semillas y porque.Temas similares: Fungicidas Preventivos  con  coadyuvante/surfactante son necesarios ? Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Artículo: Sectores público y privado trabajan para fortalecer y desarrollar Cadena Productiva Textil Camélidos Parametros de salinidad en agua y suelo para establecer Vid var. red globe Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Eduardo, hablar de fungicidas es hablar de sustancias que impiden el crecimiento o que controlan patogenos hongos. 
Se pueden usar se manera preventiva o curativa.
Los hongos estan en el suelo o a veces adheridos en la semilla. 
Para el tratamiento de semilla tenemos varias opciones químicas en el mercado; te pongo como ejemplo solo una de ellas : 
HOMAI que es un Tiofanate metil + tiram; es decir es la mezcla de dos grupos quimicos benzimidazol + ditiocarbamato. La respuesta a tu pregunta porque es que trabaja para el tratamiento de semilla es por su modo de acción que es sistemica a nivel de la formación de tubulina en la división celular - mitosis  y de contacto multisitio de acción. 
Para más detalles tecnicos te sugiero que revises este link de la FRAC y verás el modo de acción de cada grupo químico e ingrediente activo.  http://www.frac.info/publication/anh...te%20Final.pdf 
Si deseas usar otras alternativas NO-QUIMICAS puedes usar EM o BIOFOTON DEFENSE. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## eduardo112

Hablaba de  preventivos propiamentes , como  metiram , tiram , propineb , mancozeb ,captan 
como es  que  funciona  en el suelo ?¿ y  cual seria  su perfil de  un buen producto a usar . 
trabajaran en el suelo los preventivos  resultado de las derivas??

----------


## Roger Amadeo

Una pregunta, creo que sale un poco del tema, un fungicida o fungicidas para el control de Pythium y Cylindrocarpon en almacigos de cítricos, me hablaron de Tachigaren.

----------

